# New app that every Dasher should have (Android only for now)



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Dash Utility https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mt.dashutility

Not associated with Doordash in any form or fashion but uses the DD app to give us, the drivers, all of the information hid from us by DD. I started using it Tuesday and it's amazing the info that it produces. 
It just dropped the end of October so it's really new but I've yet to have any issues. I love it lol


----------



## Trained_Hindu (Aug 27, 2018)

But if DD sees you use third party app, can't they deactivate you because you're going behind their back to pull all this information out, and the app also re-directs you back to the DD drivers app, so it's sort of linked together.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Not associated with Doordash in any form or fashion but uses the DD app to give us, the drivers, all of the information hid from us by DD.


I don't do DD, but I'm curious.... what info does DD hide from you that this 3rd party utility app is able to provide?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I second the motion! What info is given? All it says is auto accept.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Open the link I provided above. Scroll down until you see "About this App" tap and it gives a brief summary. 
I'm not twisting anyone's arm to use this app lol 
Either download it or don't. I really enjoy what it provides. 
It's being talked about on Reddit, Facebook, and there's several YouTube content provider's that have made videos about it. I chose to check it out and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I would try it......

......but......

......I also am leery of being dumped by DD, especially now that the pay structure is markedly better. I do very well with DD (along with the other delivery services I run apps for) and just do NOT want to go back to having paxholes in my car.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> there's several YouTube content provider's that have made videos about it.


I checked out a couple of the YouTube vids. Your original posting was can be summed up as click-bait, i.e. FAKE NEWS. This 3rd party app does NOT expose any hidden information kept from the driver, proprietary or otherwise. 
Not that I give a shit -- I don't do Doordash, and nothing in the 3rd party app entices me to. I wasted about 10 minutes of my time, but thank you for trying.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

The app page gives vry little in the way of screenshots. they can talk a good game, but what does it really do? I don't know because they don't show you!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I checked out a couple of the YouTube vids. Your original posting was can be summed up as click-bait, i.e. FAKE NEWS. This 3rd party app does NOT expose any hidden information kept from the driver, proprietary or otherwise.


Guber, you're such a Goober lol
So you watched 10 minutes of a YouTube video and claim to have never done Doordash but now you're a DD and Dash Utilities expert after only watching 10 minutes lol
I will just say, the app provides information and data that DD doesn't offer the drivers, plus things like Auto Accept, an actual timer that shows how long a delivery took, in depth dash history and request history, just to name a few. Coming soon, Auto Decline where you'll be able to blacklist merchants that you don't want to pickup from.
Clickbait, Fake News? Hilarious 
You act like I'm gonna get a cookie if I get a certain amount of views lol
For the one's that are worried about deactivation, I reached out to two different sources and both said the app does not breach DD's TOS and one of the sources was the developer's of the app. 
Doordash can deactivate any of us for anything at anytime. It would just take one customer to call Doordash and say that @Solid 5 put boogers on my pizza and you'd be gone lol


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Guber, you're such a Goober lol
> So you watched 10 minutes of a YouTube video and claim to have never done Doordash but now you're a DD and Dash Utilities expert after only watching 10 minutes lol
> I will just say, the app provides information and data that DD doesn't offer the drivers, plus things like Auto Accept, an actual timer that shows how long a delivery took, in depth dash history and request history, just to name a few. Coming soon, Auto Decline where you'll be able to blacklist merchants that you don't want to pickup from.
> Clickbait, Fake News? Hilarious
> ...


Actually, I can't try it because I have an iPhone LOL


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone who has the app, what are the iap's about?

In-app Products
$9.99 - $99.99 per item


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

GrumpZilla said:


> Anyone who has the app, what are the iap's about?
> 
> In-app Products
> $9.99 - $99.99 per item


The only thing I've heard is there will be an ad free version once they get through tweaking and adding new functions and features. It'll be a monthly subscription type deal.

The app was just released toward the end of October, so they're still bug fixing and updating. I think it'll be awhile before that's available.


----------

